# DCS Power consideration



## js_abattoir (Dec 7, 2010)

I am attempting to determine what I need to power a layout similar to the one I hope I have managed to post. Technically 3 tracks but 2 parallel tracks are for subway cars running back and forth together and outer section is freight. 

I am thinking about the MTH Z4000 but it states that it can control two tracks. Am I misunderstanding something here? Seems as though it is more than powerful enough. I think maybe my question is, does anyone know of any reading material that explains how to plan for this? 

Thank you

Joe


----------

